# Staff Cadet Acceptances For Blackdown



## army_gurl_74 (2 Apr 2005)

Hey Everyone, 

I was just wondering if anyone has received their letter of acceptance from the b-dot.

There is something new in that letter this year too, some contract of some sort.


----------



## SC1moretime (2 Apr 2005)

no i havent gotten naything yet....they just started offering SC positions...soooo im waiting patiently 
A contract..... good....now maybe staff cadets wont htink they are invincible and then hopefullly people will want to come to staf...im not sure anyone understands what im thinking..so im goign to stop now...but i hope we have a good group of SC...im looking forward to it!


----------



## Zedic_1913 (2 Apr 2005)

I received mine yesterday in the mail, it's dated March 24th .... so the rest of you should receive them shortly (I'm just pretty close to Borden).

The additional sheet that is required to be signed is a "statement of understanding - Shift Worker."   Basically it's an acknowledgement that you may have to work longer then anticipated and that statutory holidays and days off are not mandatory.   I think this was because of the staff that argued their time off couldn't be taken away and they couldn't be called in, but I could be wrong.

EDIT: Forgot to add they also require a photo copy of your SIN Card and Birth Certificate this year (SIN Card for obvious reasons, and the Birth Certificate will prevent underaged staff cadets from getting in).


----------



## SC1moretime (4 Apr 2005)

got my acceptance today it had a paper offering a csm position


----------



## Dane (5 Apr 2005)

A lot of Cadets seem to think that their Provincial laws apply then they work for the Gov't under a Reserve Class B contract or whatever we're on. They do not.


----------

